
Show HN: Scaling Meteor to 2 Million Concurrent Users - adambrod
https://github.com/AdamBrodzinski/meteor_elixir
======
adambrod
author here, note 2 million concurrent users is in theory and based off of
Phoenix's benchmarks.

My use case calls for a much more modest 20-30k concurrent users which is out
of scope for Meteor but well within Erlang's limits

